# catching a fish in a 150 gallon!!



## eyeguy05 (Apr 9, 2004)

does anyone have any tips or tricks on catching a fish in 150 gallon tall? im losing my patience trying to move one to another tank.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

The only method that works for me is to drain the tank low enough to make it easier and this usually also involves removing most if not all of the rocks.


----------



## eyeguy05 (Apr 9, 2004)

i finally got him, i had to take all the decor out. if i could do it all over again i dont think i would of gotten the tall tank. i have long arms and I'm still armpit deep and on a step stool.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

The other thing that helps (in addition to draining and removing décor) is dividing the tank so the fish is at one end. Then you only have to take the rocks out in that one part. My glass covers often serve as dividers for this.


----------



## dledinger (Mar 20, 2013)

Multiple nets sometimes helps. For me it is more the rocks and decor than the size, though braces do always get in the way. Dropping the water is the only way to go if you really want to avoid the stress (on the fish and yourself).


----------



## Fish Jerk (Mar 9, 2016)

I used to have a sort of glass funnel that goes into a big pots. Works well to trap fish because they don't think they can go out, but will swim in due to curiosity.


----------



## mnfishpapa (Dec 2, 2015)

I only have 75 gal but still have to drain a bit and remove rocks. I use a net bag made for camping and such with marbles in the bottom and a dowel on the top. I can place the bag in the tank and block off a big part of the tank to isolate the target fish but it's still a bit of an adventure


----------



## sirdavidofdiscus (Dec 8, 2006)

use 2 nets. one to corral fish into other. Still not easy but it works.


----------

